# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Best way to remove old slate for new tiles?

## alan_man

Hey fellas we have some old slate tiles currently in the house which will need to be removed in order for some new tiles to be laid, just wondering what some good methods are for this? I'm thinking once you have one removed the rest will be easy to lift, then use a good scraper to get rid of the old cemet adhesive? Obviously remove as much as you can and be careful not to gouge out the existing cement floor the tiles will sit on. Any other ideas?

----------


## leeton

I think you have it covered Alan...I have done a little area at my place and the slate lifted pretty easy...and the glue, mine were glued directly to the timber floor...I still need to do the majority, but that is when I am ready to move the whole kitchen...I suppose it will depend on how difficult the glue will be to remove...I know I am prepared to replace the flooring with yellow-tongue chipboard if it becomes too difficult...Goodluck.

----------


## alan_man

Thanks mate it doesnt seem too hard but you never know with DIY jobs, something can always rear its ugly head up lol. I guess I will have to start and see how I go. I've also heard with some glues it's best to whip out the heat gun as this can make removal alot easier...

----------


## AIRMAN

You can never tell how easy it will be until you start as it all depends on the bond between the slab and the tiles. I have had floors that had a poor bond and cam up without even break a single tile. I have had others where the bond between the glue and the tile was poor so the tiles come off easy but the glue is left. And others where both the bonds were good and they were the biggest prick ever to get up, it took at least an hour per sqm and did a bit of damage to the slab. 
Best tool is a hammer drill that has just a hammer setting or a small jack hammer both fitted with a flat spade bit. Slate also chips and shatters easy and is very sharp so make sure you wear full protective gear.

----------

